# Trail Boots (human and horse)



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I like the Ariat Terrains. They're quite comfortable to walk in, about as comfortable as normal hiking boots, though a little bit slick on the soles if you're used to typical Vibram treads. They come in a waterproof version too, I believe.

And you can find them in men's sizes, which isn't true of every boot out there :-(


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I second the Ariat Terrains. Wore mine literally EVERYWHERE. So comfortable and waterproof, even in icy water up to your knee and sloppy mud up to your boot-tops.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm no help on the human boots, but I'd say you're probably safe holding off on hoof boots unless/until you start doing enough mileage that your horse does start exhibiting soreness. Your horse isn't sore on the terrain you ride on to start with, which is a great place to be in; if you increase your distance slowly and consistently then your horse may well be able to adapt to the increased demands without ever becoming sore.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I ride in Muck Chore Boots, mid height. They are not pretty, but they work. It is what I wear to do barn chores, and I do not want to change boots before I ride.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Going to throw my vote for the Ariat All Terrain boots too. I just ordered my 2nd pair last night after wearing my first pair to the point they are literally falling apart, they are so comfortable to wear and ride in. 

Sorry no help for the horse side...


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I can't help on the human boot side, as I wear sneakers when I ride (I use caged stirrups). I can, however, offer some insight on the horse boots!

As verona already said, if your horse isn't sore on the current terrain, then you are good to go until something changes. Just remember that sore feet can manifest in many subtle ways, so pay attention to seemingly minor changes in your mare (length of stride, enthusiasm for the work) as those can be indicators issues are brewing. Meanwhile, you can take some measurements on your mare's freshly trimmed foot and see what type of boot may work best. Fit is key to keeping the boots on, so size matters! There are many different types of boot, but don't get stuck on a brand or a style: follow the measurements of your mare's feet.


----------



## Little Jane (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks, all! This has been so helpful.

So today, we tried to go out on the trail but she was footsore. We went on our longest trail ride (a solid four miles) last Wednesday, then Friday I rode lightly in the indoor (which has really soft footing), and Monday she was free-lunged in the sandy outdoor arena. That's all that's been done with her this week, so I'm a bit confused as to why she's so footsore all of a sudden, but she's getting a nice rest right now in an extra-deeply bedded stall.

I'm planning to give her a week or so of rest from the trails and then try a shorter ride and work back up to the routine we were doing. Does that sound alright? I'll of course talk with my trainer here as well.


----------



## Little Jane (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh my word, I feel so bad! I realized that her feet had been trimmed last Wednesday just before I went on the 4 mile trail ride!!! I'm thinking that probably made her feet extra sensitive? Oh, I feel bad


----------



## MomH (Sep 27, 2015)

Little Jane said:


> Oh my word, I feel so bad! I realized that her feet had been trimmed last Wednesday just before I went on the 4 mile trail ride!!! I'm thinking that probably made her feet extra sensitive? Oh, I feel bad


She should not have been sore after a trim. :sad:
My old girl was never sore after a trim, except one time with a new farrier. He never touched her again.


----------



## Little Jane (Mar 7, 2013)

MomH said:


> She should not have been sore after a trim.


Sorry, I must not have been clear enough! I don't think the _trim_ made her sore, I think the trim made her feet more susceptible to getting sore on our 4 mile trail ride on gravel. We rode immediately after her feet were trimmed because I didn't have my brain on 

Thankfully, we have an awesome farrier who does a great job with my mare's feet!


----------

